# New to Bow Fishing



## BayMaster2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

What is a good bow/reel setup? 

Good brand, type, ect...

Thanks.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Bow- too many good ones out there!
Reel- I prefer the AMS Pro set up.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

PSE Wave or older Barracuda, but really no such thing as a bad bow. What ever your comfortable with that won't blow up. Turn it down as low as possible without everything shaking loose.

Reel, anything from Zebco 808/888 or the AMS Retrievers. Each has it's pros and cons, but either one will get you sticking fish.


----------



## BayMaster2000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to know.

Thanks guys.


----------

